# Post pictures where you mounted your Autopilot controller



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Just recently bought this. I've searched couldn't find much. I am looking for ideas on where to mount it for a clean look or hidden. Preferably in a MKIV.

Thanks!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

ive seen it in the coin tray (part under radio), driver side door, molded into dash, molded into headliner, center console. 

Too lazy dig for pictures but i'm sure they'll pop up.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Señor BigJuts said:


> ive seen it in the coin tray (part under radio), driver side door, molded into dash, molded into headliner, center console.
> 
> Too lazy dig for pictures but i'm sure they'll pop up.


hopefully they do. pictures would mos def help me with all those. the coin tray was something i wanted to do, BUT i will lose car charger.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

mine will be in the coin tray, car charger is being relocated to the side panel.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Señor BigJuts said:


> mine will be in the coin tray, car charger is being relocated to the side panel.


post up pictures if you can!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

cig lighter i still use.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

vDuByu92 said:


> cig lighter i still use.


thanks


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

I was gonna put mine in the coin tray but I had a spare grey sunglasses holder so I cut it and wrapped it for my MKV jetta


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

MKVdubbin said:


> I was gonna put mine in the coin tray but I had a spare grey sunglasses holder so I cut it and wrapped it for my MKV jetta


did you take off your headliner? or did you hide the wires in your piller?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I took off my headliner.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

UghRice said:


> I took off my headliner.


cool, looks good. but i would like it more hidden.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

jdotlim said:


> cool, looks good. but i would like it more hidden.


That's not mine. Mine sits flush with the holder door.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

UghRice said:


> That's not mine. Mine sits flush with the holder door.


ahhh alright. thanks


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

jdotlim said:


> cool, looks good. but i would like it more hidden.


I took my headliner off to do the fabric but the wire is run through the driverside pillar mine has some spacing inside so it sticks out like that I've seen it both ways and went this way originally I wanted to do the coin tray but the extra sunglasses tray inspired me to try this. I'm not sure if it's available for MKIV but I'm going to mount mine in a euro small glove box that goes just below the head light switch. that way it's hidden when closed.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

MKVdubbin said:


> I took my headliner off to do the fabric but the wire is run through the driverside pillar mine has some spacing inside so it sticks out like that I've seen it both ways and went this way originally I wanted to do the coin tray but the extra sunglasses tray inspired me to try this. I'm not sure if it's available for MKIV but I'm going to mount mine in a euro small glove box that goes just below the head light switch. that way it's hidden when closed.



the part under the headlight switch is ideal but the mkiv's dont have it.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

you could probably make one by cutting the panel and hinging it from the inside. be a sweet mod if pulled off right.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

MKVdubbin said:


> you could probably make one by cutting the panel and hinging it from the inside. be a sweet mod if pulled off right.


haha, yeah i could. but i dont wanna have to do that.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

I got my auto pilot control painted and mounted flush inside an aftermarket cubby.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Bringing back an old thread as I'm currently waiting on my autopilot system to arrive! Would love too see if there are any more locations to put it. Mine will be going in my 2009 Passat B6.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Crappy picture but mine....


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

^ thats awesome. I have the same kenwood in my jetta :thumbup:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the air vent location! Very inventive and very well made! Think I will have to wait until mine arrives to see what sort of room I'll need, unless anyone had the dimensions of the controller?!


----------



## luke1987 (Jun 1, 2011)

My autopilot mounted in my a3


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0432 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Love all these custom made locations like the air vent and the ash tray. How fo you make it so that it looks so factory? Has anyone done a write up on how to do it, materials used, paint finish etc etc....


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone here regret buying autopilot ?


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

g-black said:


> Love all these custom made locations like the air vent and the ash tray. How fo you make it so that it looks so factory? Has anyone done a write up on how to do it, materials used, paint finish etc etc....


 If I ever update my airride thread I will post a small write up with pictures on how I did the vent molding.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

BigMeecH said:


> Anyone here regret buying autopilot ?


No ive had airlift autopilot and now elevel. Both have pros and cons


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

mkim said:


> No ive had airlift autopilot and now elevel. Both have pros and cons


curious to hear your opinion, please do share :beer:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

BigMeecH said:


> Anyone here regret buying autopilot ?


I wish I would have went with the switch speed controller and elevel, but I don't regret buying the autopilot. I haven't had any issues with mine yet, biggest issue at first was finding a place to mount it, lets face it, it is an ugly ass odd shaped unit, lol. The ride height settings are never accurate, they are close but I'm always adjusting the air pressure to get it dead on. All in all I would say I'm happy with the purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

But even though it's inaccurate, surely it's better than no preset levels with the switchspeed? And also having a digital read out of each corner pressure, tank pressure and battery V is better than watching gauges etc? Admittedly level would be good, but it's twice the price!


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

*FV-QR*

The ride height setting straight up sucks imo, I don't even bother using it anymore. i just have flow controls so that the fronts and rears air up at the same speed so i can use the all up button, and that usually gets pretty close, might have to adjust one corner +/- 5lbs but that's no big deal. it is nice having a digital number with each corner and tank pressure though.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Where are your pressure sensors positioned, does that make any difference? Or is there anyway of upgrading the sensors?


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

g-black said:


> Where are your pressure sensors positioned, does that make any difference? Or is there anyway of upgrading the sensors?


not really sure what you're asking...the bag air pressure sensors?


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

trashbag said:


>


Thats a great idea moving the outlet. Gonna have to borrow that idea.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes the sensors for the bag pressure. Are they close to the valves or to the bags and does it make a difference?


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

g-black said:


> Yes the sensors for the bag pressure. Are they close to the valves or to the bags and does it make a difference?


well with the autopilot...the sensors are on the valves which means its far from the bags because it will be in your trunk or where ever your set-up is...not really sure with any other set up.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Fair enough. Just wondered if there was maybe a different way of doing it to get more accurate read outs. 

Still want to see more install photos though. I'm sure there's a few people have them in a B6 Passat......


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Final got my controller mounted. It was a final decision between euro cup holder or the cubby beside steering wheel. The cubby box won simply because it's less distracting while driving, easier to install and easier to reach the controls.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

trashbag said:


>


 teach me your ways.


----------



## GnaR32 (Sep 13, 2009)

07silverbullet said:


>


Wow!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

****ty picture, but you get the idea.


Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> ****ty picture, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


Drew's work? looks good :thumbup:

here's a couple of mine


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ yes sir. Drew's the man. :thumbup:

Looks good :beer:


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm putting mine here











Sent from iPhone


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

very bad dark prefinished picture but there will be better ones soon


----------

